# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  إعلان هام (فشل محاولة إختراق منبر مريخاب أون لاين)

## مرهف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات ويندحر المفسدون 
..
في تمام الساعة الخامسة من صباح اليوم تعرض الموقع لمحاولة تخريب
بالغة الخطورة ونحمد الله اننا كنا حاضرون
فقد تم الوصول لمعلومات الموقع الرئيسية dns وقد قام المخربون
بمحاولة نقل المنبر علي شركة استضافة اخري
ولكن بفضل الله وبالهام منه تم ابطال الخطة في لحظاتها الأولي وتغيير ما يلزم تغييره
ثم تبعتها محاولة اخري
محاولة زرع برامج ضارة عن طريق بعض ملفات الموقع وبحمد الله وبفضله
تم حذف الملفات المصابة
مع زيادة تحصين الموقع بشكل كلي
..
هذا ونعاهدكم ان نكون حاضرين دائماً ان شاء الله كما لن تثنينا هذه المحاولات البائسة
عن اداء رسالتنا وكشف فضائح الجلافيط الذين اصبحوا عار علي هذا الوطن
مع خالص تحياتي احترامي وتقديري
...

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الحمد لله 
الحمدلله 
الحمد لله 
اللهم رد كيدهم الى نحورهم
اللهم اجعل تدميرهم فى تدبيرهم 
اللهم ردها اليهم خسرانا فى نحورهم 
اللهم نشهدك انهم ارادونا بشر فادفع عنا شرورهم 
ووفق اخوتنا ووفقنا على فضح مخططاتهم القذرة 
 الحمد لله على نعمه 
ونسأل الله ان يحفظ لنا العيون التى تسهر من اجل هذا المنبر
اللهم اعنهم على الخير 
وتسلم اخى مرهف 
وجزاك الله عنا جميعا كل خير
ahibak

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الحمد لله , أنا أقترح تقسيم ساعات التواجد حسب عدد المشرفين بحيث يكون الموقع مراقب 24 ساعة , كل مشرف حسب الزمن الملائم له , هذا إقتراح لا أدرى إن كانت سياسة الإدارة تعمل به مسبقا أم لا ؟!!؟؟!
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات ويندحر المفسدون 
..
في تمام الساعة الخامسة من صباح اليوم تعرض الموقع لمحاولة تخريب
بالغة الخطورة ونحمد الله اننا كنا حاضرون
فقد تم الوصول لمعلومات الموقع الرئيسية dns وقد قام المخربون
بمحاولة نقل المنبر علي شركة استضافة اخري
ولكن بفضل الله وبالهام منه تم ابطال الخطة في لحظاتها الأولي وتغيير ما يلزم تغييره
ثم تبعتها محاولة اخري
محاولة زرع برامج ضارة عن طريق بعض ملفات الموقع وبحمد الله وبفضله
تم حذف الملفات المصابة
مع زيادة تحصين الموقع بشكل كلي
..
هذا ونعاهدكم ان نكون حاضرين دائماً ان شاء الله كما لن تثنينا هذه المحاولات البائسة
عن اداء رسالتنا وكشف فضائح الجلافيط الذين اصبحوا عار علي هذا الوطن
مع خالص تحياتي احترامي وتقديري
...



سير سير يا مرهف ولا نامت أعين الجبناء
ويجب علينا أخد الحيطة والحذر أكثر لأنها لن تكون الاخيرة
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*الحمد لله ربنا وفقكم فى تدارك الخطر  وتاكدوا ان المحاولات ستستمر تباعا  

خليكم صاحين يا معلمين 

اللهم رد كيدهم وشتت شملهم وانسف وجودهم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الله اكبر
في انتظار الهجوم المضاد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هذا هو ديدنهم السفلة بني زرقان فبعد ان اصبح المنبر مكان لنشر فضائحهم حاولو تدميره لكن هيهات 

شكرا مرهف علي حماية المنبر و بالتوفيق دوما 

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*القصاص 
يا مرهف
لازم تضربوهم بقوة 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
الحمدلله علي كل شئ
وربنا يحفظ منبر من كيد الحاسدين
وشكرا يا ريس 
ودمتم طيبين
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*الحمد لله الذي احبط مخطط الجلافيط 0 نقدر مجهودك الجبار يا ريس لك التحية وربنا يوفقك لما فية خير المنبر والصفوة0 مع امنياتنا بعمل هجمات مضادة 00 دقو القراف خلوا الجلفوط يخاف
*

----------


## عجبكو

*لابد من الرد عليهم بكل تاكيد يا مرهف جهزوا حملة الرد 

*

----------


## monzir ana

*القصاص 
*

----------


## كته

*المنبر ده محروس
بالقلوب الصافيه النقيه
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*ي سلااااااااااااااااااام عليك ي ريس
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اللهم اجعل كيدهم في نحورهم .. و اجعل اللهم تدميرهم في تدميرهم *** شكرا لك الاخ الكريم مرهف حفظ الله المنبر ورعاه**
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يا مرهف دي شهادة بأم المنبر يغض مضاجع الجلافيط و على الأخص الحصريات الأخيرة و الخاصة بالهمشرة 
الى الأمام و بالتوفيق و لا نامت أعين الجبناء
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الحمد لله الذي حفظ المنبر برعايتكم الكريمه الاخ مرهف
واللهم اكف المنبر شر حاسد اذا حسد 
الهم احفظ منبرنا من المرتزقه الخائنين الحاسدين يارب
*

----------


## بحاري

*الهجمة المرتدة واجبة  يا مرهف  .. 
*

----------


## Deimos

*إن شاء الله يا زعيــــم عرفتهم ...

*

----------


## حسن بشير

*لان المنبر من اكثر المنتديات اللتي يهابونها يفعلون ذلك ولكن الحمد لله
ان سخر لنا امثالكم لكي تتصدوا لهؤلاء العولاق
والله مشكلتي ما بعرف شغل الهكر كان مسحت منتدياتهم من الشبكه
وللاعضاء اللذين لهم فكره في هذا الموضوع نتمنى منكم الرد وبسرعه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله كلام عجيب
الي متي يا قوم
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الحمد لله ولا نامت اعين الجلافيط الجبناء
*

----------


## najma

*الحمدلله اللذي حرس منتدانا

وكل الشكر لكم يا من بذلتم الجهد في الحفاظ عليه
                        	*

----------


## صديق

*الحمد لله الذي حمى منتدانا

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

المنبر ده محروس
بالقلوب الصافيه النقيه



وحدها لا تكفي شيخ كتة
*

----------


## مناوي

*         الحمد لله ..... 

تسلم اخي العزيز مرهف ،، تحياتي 

الهم دمر الجلافيط شر تدمير واجعل كيدهم في نحرهم !!!!
*

----------


## جاميكا

*الحمد لله  
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اسلوب العاجزين هذه هى افعالهم القذرة التي تشبههم
التحية لك اخي مرهف 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*اللهم ان كان بيننا حاقد حاسد من حثالة القوم 
فردها اليه فى صحته مرض عضال 
نسألك اللهم ان تشتت شملهم 
وان تفضحهم على الملأ



تنبيه اخير
سنرتب امرهم بما يشبه اخلاقهم 
وسنجعل بعضهم عظه للآخرين

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*كيدهم فى نحورهم يالله؟؟
وسخ البلد
*

----------


## السناري

*الحمدلله على فشل محاولة إختراق المنبر ، وربنا يعينكم أخي مرهف على حماية المنبر .
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الاخ مرهف الى متى نظل ندافع فقط فهل الدفاع يكفينا شر الاهداف؟
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*اللهم  أجعل  كيدهم فى نحورهم
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

 تنبيه اخير
سنرتب امرهم بما يشبه اخلاقهم 
وسنجعل بعضهم عظه للآخرين





ايوة عايزين شغل متل هيك
 
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*الحمدلله الذي وفقكم في افشال المحاوله 


نرجو من الادارة الانتباه لمثل هذه المحاولات


وربنا يوفقكم ويحفظكم
*

----------


## sinary

*الحمد لله الذي كفانا شرورهم تسلم ياريس والي الامام دوما ولا بد من رد قاسي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم رد كيدهم في نحرهم وردهم خائبين على اعقابهم ياكريم
واحفظ المنبر واعضاؤه من شرورهم  يارحمن يارحيم
امين امين امين
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*الحمد لله بنوره اشرقت السموات  و الارض

اخر زمن جلافيط يخربو سمعت وطن !!!
*

----------

